# Restaurant Depot Questions



## chisoxjim (Jan 26, 2010)

Just formed my own catering company over the past few days here in Illinois.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Fixin' to start out small, and see how it goes targeting the spring to actually get it up and running, just getting all the paperwork and other legwork done now.  I have my federal tax id number, and my state of Illinois tax id number, and have called the local Restaurant Depot, and confirmed all I need is the Illinois tax ID # to get membership.  I am going to sign up on line and take advantage of the $25 discount offer they have.

My question is do they scan your card, or track what you buy?  I am curious because I believe you pay no sales tax @ Restaurant Depot.  Initially my purchases will be for my family, and then later on for the business, and dont want to get in any possible tax issues by doing this.

Also do they take checks, is it cash only, or are credit cards accepted?

How is the meat particularly pork from RD?  There adds say its fresh pork so no injections, but how are the bb ribs?  meaty?

thanks for any feedback and info


----------



## kurtsara (Jan 26, 2010)

They do scan your card when you go to checkout, they take cash or if you write a check you have to use the business check that got you the membership, they might take credit cards not sure though, we never use credit cards, usually cash.

I have liked the meat so far, nice meaty ribs, brisket are Angus so far at the one I go to


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks,  good info there.


----------



## warthog (Jan 26, 2010)

I use my membership for personal use only.  One of the benefits of belonging to the KCBS.  They have choice and prime meats. Great selection. They do take credit and debit cards. In New Jersey meats and food goods are non taxable. I also did use the online $25 off coupon on the first visit.


----------



## blue (Jan 26, 2010)

I just bought two butts, two briskets and some cheese via credit.  They take debit also.  As far as tax...I don't know. I only buy food there and in Michigan there is no sales tax on food.  I do know that you can eventually view your recipets on-line if you sign up at their web site.  And they will also send you monthly fliers via email.

You arae able to go through the meat and find the cuts you want.  The two briskets I bought were 10 #'s a peice and I went through about 10 of them to get the ones I liked.

The prices in my opinion are great compared to Costco so I am happy with my membership there.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 26, 2010)

great info folks,  keep it coming.  I have heard good things about them, and their prices look really good for the bottom line sales wise.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 26, 2010)

You can set it up where you don't pay any taxes but you have to have a tax exempt card too. Now I own my own bussiness (drywall) and I got a card with no problem at all. Now when I go in I just scan my card and I'm off and running and then just pay it with a credit card and it's a bussiness card too.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 26, 2010)

What they all said............

I did buy a prime grade rib roast there that was bad.....$138  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.......they refunded the %100 of the money no hassle.  Out side of that one instance, I have been very happy with the quality of meat I have gotten there.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks,

 I was wondering about sales tax on purchases since I will be reselling the product, and have a state tax id number.  I guess I will find out when I make my first visit in the next couple weeks.


----------



## slick4591 (Jan 26, 2010)

They have always charge me tax on items that are taxable. I'm not sure about other states, but here all equipment is taxed unless it changes the molecular structure of a product (ie ovens, microwaves etc.).


----------



## q dawg (Jan 26, 2010)

Several years ago I ran a retail business in Illinois for quite a few years....always had an accountant do the tax thing.....but I do remember somewhere down the line either after inventory or whenever you had to declare how much of your product was used for your personal use! This was taxable...........just remember the cheapest and most important thing in the long run you can have is an accountant.....and of course a lawyer for questions when needed. DO NOT MAKE THE MISTAKE OF LETTING YOUR LAWYER ADVISE YOU ON YOUR MONEY AND YOUR ACCOUNTANT ADVISE YOU ON YOUR LEGAL NEEDS !!! Good food for thought.....

Q Dawg


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 2, 2010)

Got my State and Federal Tax ID number already...  gotta love how quick applications get processed when doing them on the internet.  Catering besuiness is almost ready to go, just got a couple loose ends to tie up.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I pre-registered online @ Restaurant Depot, and will make my first visit Friday,  $25 off coupon in tow.   Fixin to stock up on some butts, bb's, lump, and whatever else catches my eye.  Interested to see how their pork stacks up to my other sources.  

thanks for all the info,  probably going in with cash since I havent set up a bank account for my business yet.


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 2, 2010)

It is a question for your accountant but some trial and error and testing on family would seem to be a ligament business expense, as long as you don't claim all the food your family eats. IMHO


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 2, 2010)

Jim,
For your tax questions it will vary from state to state, county to county or even city by city in some places and you really should get this answer from a CPA or other tax professional that understands the local laws.  I say this as a guy who owns his own business and knows that these things have a lot of "grey areas".  So it's better to be safe than sorry.  Hate to see you start a new biz then get audited and shut down before you even get off the ground.

Things like buying for personal use (from the Iowa law perspective) is something that you would pay sales tax on since it's not for resale.  Even if you were to say that it's research and you're perfecting recipies, they consider that internal company use (not for resale) and that is something that you pay sales tax on.

I know I'm not on the topic of Resturant Depot anymore but for instance when I buy CDs, DVDs, Videotapes, etc for my company I don't pay sales tax when I order them from my supplier.  However when I file my monthly sales tax usage report I list a total of how much I sold for the period then how much of that was for resale (non-taxable), how much was sold to the end user (taxable) and how much was goods used internally (taxable).  Goods used internally include items that had to be destroyed (like if I made a mistake and ruined a batch of discs) no matter who they were intended to be used for.  I can tell them whatever I want.  But if I ever get audited and they want to do an inventory of what's in-stock vs what I've ordered vs what I've sold and billed to customers, I've got to be able to prove that or pay up the difference in sales taxes plus any penalties.

Sorry for the long winded message.  Good luck to ya, hope the biz takes off big time for you.  Will you cater to Des Moines?

Your biz will be different with "leftovers" and what-not.  But I just like to live by the better-safe-than-sorry rule for stuff like this.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks Dude,

chatted with a accountant so I have those questions I posed upthread answered.

just going to start small, and see where it goes.  I will be doing all the cooking on a new 22" WSM to start, and maybe add more WSM's  later.


----------



## newb (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm no expert but in most situations you don't pay tax on *unprepared* food items.  If they are prepared then you start running into tax issues....

Easy way to find out is to go to your local grocery store and pick up some meat and look at your receipt for tax - then you know for sure.

Other items will and should be taxed unless your tax exempt.  When I go to my local SAMS, they ask me if I'm tax exempt when purchasing so if its for the biz, then I say yes.  If personal, then I say no....


----------



## rickw (Feb 3, 2010)

I guaranty you Illinois taxes unprepared meat. They tax anything and everything they can.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 3, 2010)

damn..., I was going to buy those preboiled/prebaked/presauced ribs  and reheat & sell those..


----------



## nickelmore (Feb 4, 2010)

I just stopped by the one in Alsip just to see what they were all about.   

The cooler was just way too cool.   There were some cuts of meat that I had to right down and reserch because I never heard of them.   

I did not know you could sign up on line.   Something to do on Friday.


----------



## got14u (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm jelous becuase I don't have that around these parts...


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 4, 2010)

Ive been looking forward to my visit to the Lombard location all week.  Planning on getting a few butts, a few slabs of bb's, and alot of other stuff...   gotta spend $100 to use the $25 off coupon.


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 4, 2010)

Im betting you dont get out of there under 300.00
that place is addictive. Im glad that its 80 miles away from 
my house


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 4, 2010)

I wish I could drop that much.  gotta stick to a budget.

I also need some lump charcoal, strawberries, and maybe some Mexican Coke.


----------



## newb (Feb 4, 2010)

Now that there is funny.  Maybe call it 'Rib Explosion' and call it your invention!


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks.  

Just goofin around,  you wont see me buying prebaked/sauced ribs(or making any ribs in an oven,


----------



## acemakr (Feb 4, 2010)

Best of luck on your new venture - Hope you still have time for the SMF. Dude tells me you're a huge proponent of the WSM - am going to look at one today or tomorrow. Big price difference between that and a Traeger Texas - will also have to decide on the 18.5 or 22 incher. Am leaning to the 22 even though it's just my bride and me. The kids and their families are close by (within a 30 minute drive) and I'm sensing if I get the hang of it (Dude assures me I will) we'll have frequent company to enjoy the smokes.

Except for golf, I've never done anything so habit forming. Gotta love it!


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks,  always gonna have time for SMF,  not gonna start doing anything til May or June at the earliest.

Im a big fan of the WSM,  just my opinion, but I think it is the best smoker out there.  I got the 18.5". and am saving my money right now to get a 22" this spring just for the catering.  From what I have been told the 22" is a little bit of a fuel hog compared to the 18.5", but the added capacity makes up for that.


 good luck with your purchase of the WSM.


----------



## newb (Feb 4, 2010)

The thought never crossed my mind and I hope your biz takes off for ya.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks... anything I can make is better than working any more hours a week for someone else(gonna be keeping the day job).


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 6, 2010)

holy shiznit......


RD is awesome,  I could have spent a few hours, and a few hundred dollars there easily.

highlights..  whoal goats and almbs for sale

BB's for $2.44/lb.  got 9 lbs....

bone in pork butts for $1.08/lb got 17 lbs...

8-12 shrimp 2# bags for $16.00

17.6# bags of Royal Oak lump for $8.00

Im smoking all this this weekend.  posts to follow.


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 6, 2010)

I told you you'd like it!!!
4 miles from me.... it makes every trip there totally worth it for what ever I buy!!


----------



## dick bullard (Feb 6, 2010)

BOY THAT SOUNDS LIKE MY KIND OF PLACE....TOO BAD i DON'T HAVE SOME KIND OF FOOD LISENCE......!!!

I LIVE ABOUT 1-1/2 MILES FROM THE ONE "CHISOXJIM" WAS PLANNING ON GOING TO HERE IN LOMBARD.

JUST MY LUCK !!!

RICK


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 6, 2010)

the test for me will be how this meat and shrimp smoke up.  Im not anticipating any issues

the pork isn't enhanced so thats the most important thing for me.  Butts have a nice fat cap.  Probably going to do both tonight & based on my cold weather butt smokes anticipate a 16 hour smoke.  Looks like an all nighter is in the cards.  Ill inject & rub them down in a few hours for a stint back in the fridge


BB's are for supper tonight  basic rub and smoke for those 3 slabs.

the 8-12 shrimp Ill probably do most as an appetizer, and maybe one each of these monsters for each bowl of gumbo as a garnish.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Feb 6, 2010)

The local restaurant supply store here will sell to anybody who walks in. The only difference is, if you are a member, you dont pay sales tax. And as far as ive been able to tell, they just ask you at checkout. Ive never seen anyone provide a card.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 6, 2010)

I payed sales tax on everything yestersday,  since it was for personal use, not resale.  

probably the coolest part was the cold room where all the meat & produce was.  They had whole goats, and lambs, and every cut of pork and beef you could want.

Pork butts by the case wer under a dollar per lb.  there was also cases of fresh chickens, chicken wings, etc.   the non case price was only maybe 10-15 cents per lb. higher than the case price.


----------



## nickelmore (Feb 6, 2010)

I also thought the cold room was the coolest.

I did not see the whole goats though.

How about the large cuts of beef!   

Thanks for the tip about the 25 coupon,  I got our new 2010 license yesterday from the office and will be stopping by the Lombard store sometime this week.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 6, 2010)

the goats and lambs were on a rack marked Halal meat(I think the muslim equivilent of kosher).  opposite the cases of ribs.

glad i could help,  $25 is a nice discount.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 9, 2010)

Got a new box freezer yesterday, so a visit to RD is in the cards for Saturday,  probably going to stock up on some butts, bb's, and maybe some crab legs.

the snow crab were like $3.00 per pound when you bought a 10 lb. case.  

Im thinking a surf and turf dinner is in the cards for Valentines Day dinner.


----------



## dick bullard (Feb 9, 2010)

Guess you just have to ask around !!! Found out a friend of mine has been a member for quite a few years (didn't know RD had been around that long)......he said he had a spare membership card and I could use it if I wanted....used to work for this guy running his grill in his roadhouse..."Those were the days !!!"

Rick


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 9, 2010)

nice score there,


----------



## shlongstar (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you have to have a "Food License" or can you simply have a "Business License?"

http://www.restaurantdepot.com/Login.aspx

Their website simply says you need a "Business License", so hopefully any license will do?  

My mother owns a business and gets wholesale deals (no tax) at other locations as well, (i.e. Costco), so I'm wondering if she can simply use her business license (non-food) at Restaurant Depot as well.


----------



## blue (Feb 9, 2010)

What I did, and if I already mentioned it I apologize, is I went to the county building and got a business license for $10. That license is good for 5 years so essentially, I got a 5 year membership for $10...beat that Costco!


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 9, 2010)

I just brought in my State of Illinois Tax ID number certificate.  Free from the State of Illinois.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 13, 2010)

just got back,  I love RD..

10 # box of snow crab clusters  $38.

20# of bone in pork butts $.91/lb.

3 pack of bb ribs $2.78/lb.

also got some white vinegar, and squeeze bottles.


----------

